# Topics > Robotics > Modular robotics >  Modbot, system of affordable and re-usable modules, robot development platform, Modbot Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Modbot Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Modbot (Teaser) 

Published on Jan 7, 2014




> The Modbot teaser video to give you a taste of Robot Revolution! (Modbot.com)
> 
> Modbot puts industrial quality robot building blocks into the hands of everyday inventors.
> 
> Imagine automated manufacturing and consumer robots within reach of everybody, assembled like Lego. Modbot is a system of affordable and re-usable modules that snap together, filling the gap between $100 hobby and $20,000 industrial motion equipment.

----------


## Airicist

Modbot Robot Building | CES 2014 Hardware Battlefield 

Published on Jan 9, 2014




> Modbot wants to put the hardware to make robots in the hands of everyone in the world with a set of universal robot building blocks, accompanied by a virtual building environment. This round's judges: Brady Forrest of Highway1, Katherine Hague of Shoplocket, Eric Migicovsky of Pebble, and Greg Papadopoulos of NEA.

----------


## Airicist

Real Robotics For All

Published on Sep 17, 2015




> ModBots is a platform enabling makers and companies to create low-cost yet advanced robotics systems.
> 
> In The Making takes you behind the scenes of spectacular projects, people, and ideas while they are being created. Doc North travels the world to give viewers an inspirational look into what it takes to make scientific breakthroughs, create companies, and invent the future.

----------

